# Hebden Bridge summer picnic and meet up



## MsShirlLaverne (Jun 11, 2007)

We said after the last meet-up that another one in the summer would be good.

There was talk of a picnic down by the river (with nearby working mans club for beer supplies) in the afternoon followed by an evening in the pub(s)

Who's up for it then and any ideas for dates?

Go on, you know you want to


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2007)

Haha - was pm'ing citygirl about this today!  

I'm deffo up for it - am easy on dates (fnar)


----------



## Spion (Jun 11, 2007)

Me, me, me!

I've got no date preferences either. I guess just need to divine the right weather


----------



## aqua (Jun 11, 2007)

I want to but our diary is looking frighteningly full


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jun 11, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Me, me, me!
> 
> I've got no date preferences either. I guess just need to divine the right weather



Right then chuck, we''ll make you responsible for the weather  

As far as dates for me, I don't have anothing booked in July so antytime that month would suit.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jun 11, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I want to but our diary is looking frighteningly full



That sounds exciting, you socialite you


----------



## aqua (Jun 11, 2007)

i wish, some of it is work


----------



## Spion (Jun 13, 2007)

Bump

Small pic nic so far.  Come on you northerners!!!


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2007)

I like the sound of this, but the diary is pretty much stuffed full... what dates did you have in mind?


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 13, 2007)

Oi, Shirl. Can't make a picnic, but are you at home on Sunday?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 13, 2007)

yesyesyes!
picnics = good
hebden bridge = better
me being there = bestest 

the weekend of 14-15th july is out for me, as is 27-28th x


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jun 13, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Oi, Shirl. Can't make a picnic, but are you at home on Sunday?


No chuck, I'm having a weekend on Anglesey with the wimim


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jun 13, 2007)

Is it too late for me to add a poll for the 4 weekends?

If not, can somebody tell me how to do a poll?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 13, 2007)

Think it's in the thread tools 

If it's a weekend I'm free, then might to a camp/B&B up north


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 13, 2007)

Hebden Bridge for a picnic? 200 miles for a fucking PICNIC  ?

Count me in


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Hebden Bridge for a picnic? 200 miles for a fucking PICNIC  ?
> 
> Count me in


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 13, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Think it's in the thread tools


ooh.. and you have to tick for it to be public poll, so you can see who's coming


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 13, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

>




Yeah,   is alright but I am NOT going to plan to share a bloody bed with you and MsShirl again.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Yeah,   is alright but I am NOT going to plan to share a bloody bed with you and MsShirl again.


It weren't planned last time!  I was hoping you'd drink yourselves into a stupor and I'd have the bed to mesen - then you two reprobates crawl in!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jun 13, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Yeah,   is alright but I am NOT going to plan to share a bloody bed with you and MsShirl again.



I promise not to kick you out next time


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 13, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> It weren't planned last time!  I was hoping you'd drink yourselves into a stupor and I'd have the bed to mesen - then you two reprobates crawl in!




Me? It was that degenerate, drunken small person who collapsed on the bed in her boots that caused all the trouble!

I know it was her bed and all that, but still...................

eta - just seen MsShirl's comment...................


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jun 13, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> If it's a weekend I'm free, then might to a camp/B&B up north



If you come to the picnic you can stay at mine, Felix will vouch for the comfy beds


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Me? It was that degenerate, drunken small person who collapsed on the bed in her boots that caused all the trouble!
> 
> I know it was her bed and all that, but still...................


   Hehe, I know, for a small person she didn't half crowd the bed!  And yeh,  but still...


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jun 13, 2007)

hehe, I've only been posting for three and half  years and I've just done my first poll


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 13, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I want to but our diary is looking frighteningly full


We can do the 28th, I think?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 13, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> hehe, I've only been posting for three and half  years and I've just done my first poll


Join date: Oct 2006.

Hmmm, who were you before then?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> hehe, I've only been posting for three and half  years and I've just done my first poll


Oh jolly well done!

And - snap!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jun 13, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> And - snap!


That's us ok for a picnic then


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 13, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> If you come to the picnic you can stay at mine, Felix will vouch for the comfy beds


Bugger, can't do any weekends in July  

Next one though


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 13, 2007)

So is there an official date for this then? Just wondering if it would be doable for me.


----------



## boha (Jun 13, 2007)

can do 21st and 28th.
on me jollydays on the 7th and 14th


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 14, 2007)

You sold the idea of a Hebden Bridge meet-up to me at the weekend, shirl.     I'm not sure if I can make any time in July, though ... busy month.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 14, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Hebden Bridge for a picnic? 200 miles for a fucking PICNIC  ?
> 
> Count me in



and why not?   i went 200 miles south for one 

kids allowed?  or not?  if not, i should have to make other arrangements...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2007)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> So is there an official date for this then? Just wondering if it would be doable for me.


Get voting missus!

Looks like the 21st has the most so far


----------



## baldrick (Jun 15, 2007)

can't do the 28th, but the others are ok i think  looking forward to it.


----------



## Spion (Jun 15, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> kids allowed?  or not?  if not, i should have to make other arrangements...


 it's a picnic, so i'd have thoguht it'd be fine to bring kids. I may bring my small furry beast too


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jun 15, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> You sold the idea of a Hebden Bridge meet-up to me at the weekend, shirl.     I'm not sure if I can make any time in July, though ... busy month.



Sorry you can't make July but a bit of a do can be happen anytime you like


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 15, 2007)

Would like to come but desperately penniless atm due to not finding a job yet 
 Have a lovely time though


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Would like to come but desperately penniless atm due to not finding a job yet
> Have a lovely time though


Awww....   Can you not rent out TD for a bit of hows yer father?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> it's a picnic, so i'd have thoguht it'd be fine to bring kids. I may bring my *small furry beast *too


But perhaps best to keep it in yer trousers if kids are gonna be there eh mate?


----------



## citygirl (Jun 15, 2007)

*big grin*


----------



## Spion (Jun 15, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> But perhaps best to keep it in yer trousers if kids are gonna be there eh mate?


 predictable but amusing


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 15, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Awww....   Can you not rent out TD for a bit of hows yer father?


I think you've seen him  Last time only got a sherbert lemon with the sherbert sucked out and a ha' penny


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> predictable but amusing


Well, you did throw it out there for me mate - had to be done!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I think you've seen him  Last time only got a sherbert lemon with the sherbert sucked out and a ha' penny


Ah bless...he's a lovely looking lad...they like em skinny anyway so I've heard


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jun 15, 2007)

I think we might have to wait until post Glasto for any serious input into this. Everyone's too worried about rain and tickets to look on this thread.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jun 15, 2007)

this sounds like fun - will see about dates

take care all

PtG


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 16, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Sorry you can't make July but a bit of a do can be happen anytime you like



 

7th and 28th July are definitely out for me cos of work and weddings, but 14th or 21st might just be do-able, depending on trains and finances.  I'll keep an eye on the thread anyway.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jun 16, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> 7th and 28th July are definitely out for me cos of work and weddings, but 14th or 21st might just be do-able, depending on trains and finances.  I'll keep an eye on the thread anyway.



it's starting to look like the 21st, be there, no excuses


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes madam!

<salutes smartly>


----------



## aqua (Jun 17, 2007)

We def can't do 21st, we have a mate coming to stay and we're off to see Hayseed Dixie too 

have fun y'all


----------



## Spion (Jun 24, 2007)

t'bump . . . 

. . . so, do we have a date? 21st looks most popular


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jun 24, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> t'bump . . .
> 
> . . . so, do we have a date? 21st looks most popular



Yes, looking like the 21st.

let's do it


----------



## citygirl (Jun 25, 2007)

is this a "grown-ups" only do?  if so, doubt i'll be able to attend


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2007)

me neither


----------



## citygirl (Jun 25, 2007)

is that cus you can't escape the kids either, or just because you don't qualify as being "grown up"?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2007)

the latter


----------



## citygirl (Jun 25, 2007)

then, we shall do our OWN "no grown-ups allowed" picnic


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2007)

*packs swingball*


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2007)

We deffo need to sort this one out - I owe drinks to people


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jun 25, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> We deffo need to sort this one out - I owe drinks to people



Haven't spoken to you on t'boards for a while, Ms Sojourner from the Mighty St Helens!
How are you doing?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2007)

Am fine and dandy ta pete - a tad knackered after glastonbury, and sinking a nice cold beer ahhh

So you and your good lady coming to the picnic then?


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jun 25, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Am fine and dandy ta pete - a tad knackered after glastonbury, and sinking a nice cold beer ahhh
> 
> So you and your good lady coming to the picnic then?



I'll have a word. See what I can do   

Beer. You know it makes sense. 

On that note, I believe I still have a few gems left in that oblong, white, metal box some people call a fridge.

Take care Soj, see ya round


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2007)

Pete the Greek said:
			
		

> I'll have a word. See what I can do
> 
> 
> 
> Take care Soj, see ya round


Good!

And you la


----------



## chio (Jun 26, 2007)

Can I go to the no grown-ups one? 
 I have to go to London on the 14th.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

of course dear 

i reckon at this rate, we'll have more at ours, than the "grown-ups" will


----------



## Spion (Jun 26, 2007)

CG, it's a picnic, so there's no question it won't be kid-friendly, IMO.

So fellow Urbs, is it the 21st then?


----------



## citygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

do we have a start time?


----------



## citygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

and how close to the train station are we talking? (just in case i don't have the brum brum)


----------



## sojourner (Jun 26, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> and how close to the train station are we talking? (just in case i don't have the brum brum)


No fucking idea but Shirl will know

Yeh course kids will be ok, like Spion says, it's a picnic. The _really_ messy stuff will happen later in the pub


----------



## Spion (Jun 26, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> do we have a start time?


 A pic nic? 2pm?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 26, 2007)

woot!


----------



## Winkybag (Jun 26, 2007)

I recall chatting to the delightful Shirl at Glastonbury and inviting myself to this


----------



## psycherelic (Jun 26, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> and how close to the train station are we talking? (just in case i don't have the brum brum)



Top of stoodley pike?


----------



## citygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

i have a very informative piece of publication material, concerning said landmark, ar'll 'ave you know


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jun 28, 2007)

Winkybag said:
			
		

> I recall chatting to the delightful Shirl at Glastonbury and inviting myself to this



hey, you'd better be there  

CG, there's a little bus from the town centre to hardcastle crags, not sure of times but it's quite frequent.

Spion, pm sounds just dandy.

2pm on the 21st then, roll on


----------



## citygirl (Jun 28, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> hey, you'd better be there
> 
> CG, there's a little bus from the town centre to hardcastle crags, not sure of times but it's quite frequent.
> 
> ...



ahh yes, the 906?

hmm...2 stops, it tells me, which one would i need to get off at, lol

lil' un might not have to be brought, IF her "dad" keeps his contact arrangements, as were discussed, but haven't been adhered to

is it "safe" for a very boisterous and energetic 3 year old?

or, indeed, drunk people, lol


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jun 28, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> is it "safe" for a very boisterous and energetic 3 year old?
> 
> or, indeed, drunk people, lol



Well, it's woodland with grassy areas and a river running through it. Drunks and children should be fine so long as the group doesn't consist entirely of drunk children


----------



## citygirl (Jun 28, 2007)

not _entirely_ 

can imagine quite a few of the above _could_ be described as such...


----------



## aqua (Jun 28, 2007)

*sulks*


----------



## citygirl (Jun 28, 2007)

well, present company excepted, of course


----------



## sojourner (Jul 7, 2007)

So - are we still up for this, and if so, what are we gonna do if, as predicted, it's gonna rain all the way through July?

That could mean the picnic gets washed out, and we have to go the pub at lunchtime. Which would of course be just _awful _


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 7, 2007)

i am.
and yes it would be terrible.
*nods solemnly*


----------



## sojourner (Jul 7, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> i am.
> and yes it would be terrible.
> *nods solemnly*


 

 

Would be great to meet you tufty


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 7, 2007)

you too lady 
and everyone else who's down (or up) for it


----------



## Spion (Jul 7, 2007)

Soj is ace. Tufty's ace. Be good to see yous there


----------



## sojourner (Jul 7, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Soj is ace. Tufty's ace. Be good to see yous there


Yayy    And this time, get there early so you too can talk gibberish at full volume to all newcomers


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 7, 2007)

Ok, I know I'm being a right lazy bitch here,but I truly can't be arsed to trawl back thru the thread again and work out what date was decided on - so can anyone tell me?

Pretty please?


----------



## citygirl (Jul 7, 2007)

err...21st...i think, dear


----------



## boha (Jul 8, 2007)

see you all on the 21st then (hopefully with my good lady and the dog) 

reet, off on me hols now


----------



## Spion (Jul 8, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Yayy    And this time, get there early so you too can talk gibberish at full volume to all newcomers


 Haha. Yep. Too late last time. See you on the 21st


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Ok, I know I'm being a right lazy bitch here,but I truly can't be arsed to trawl back thru the thread again and work out what date was decided on - so can anyone tell me?
> 
> Pretty please?


Yeh, 21st, as cg says


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 8, 2007)

so! do we have a proper rollcall?
can i make a list? 

right... this is from what i could glean from the thread...

def attendees:
ms shirl
sojourner
spion (plus doggy?)
boha (plus mrs boha and maybe dogs)
citygirl
tufty
fogbat

possibles:
felixthecat
winkybag
chio
throbbing angel, mrs angel and 2 mini angels

sorry for any omissions or surprise additions 
wheeeee!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 8, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> so! do we have a proper rollcall?
> can i make a list?


You can put me on your list


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm afraid the chances of my making this are slim.    What with an edinburgh trip and a mate's wedding the following weekend, this is shaping up to be an expensive month...


----------



## aqua (Jul 9, 2007)

*curses diaries and being busy*


----------



## baldrick (Jul 9, 2007)

I can't make this after all  

Was going to see my dad this weekend, but he's sold his flat and is moving on sat.  so now he wants me to come and see him the week before he goes on holiday.... the 21st  

sorry guys, but parentals come first


----------



## Spion (Jul 9, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> tufty's minion (need to check whether they're ok with being listed)


 I read that so wrongly the first time 


BTW: PtG has been perma-banned


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2007)

@baldrick and aqua
next time, eh? x

spion, you dirty fella, you


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> BTW: PtG has been perma-banned


Did you talk to him last time?  I swear the guy wouldn't say boo to a goose in real life, it's quite funny to see this total alter-ego bounce through the forums!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2007)

Boo to baldrick roadie and aqua - next time eh?

Good to see a couple more new names have voted though - be   to meet you


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 9, 2007)

hey hey
I have been looking at houses for the buying in Hebden & Mytholmything of late

used to live up the road in Tod

*Might *be along to this depending on weather/cash/health etc
is it a picnic picnic or a euphemistic piknik?

I ask as I might be bringing Mrs Angel and 2 mini angels along - not so much an all dayer but a flying visit for a a jam sandwich in the West Yorkshire sunshine

or something


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2007)

It's meant to be a picnic picnic - with food and everything, by a river apparently.  The real piss up is later on.  Having said that, given the atrocious weather predicted for all of July, it could end up with a pissed picnic in the pub


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 9, 2007)

righty dokey Soj
what time and where please?


----------



## aqua (Jul 9, 2007)

and TA will be there *sulks more*


----------



## Spion (Jul 9, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Did you talk to him last time?  I swear the guy wouldn't say boo to a goose in real life, it's quite funny to see this total alter-ego bounce through the forums!


 Yeah, i did. He was nice as pie in RL. Weird


----------



## Spion (Jul 9, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> It's meant to be a picnic picnic - with food and everything, by a river apparently.  The real piss up is later on.


 Yeah, that's right, cos we won't be pissed by the time we finish picniccing (strokes chin)


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2007)

are you bringing doggy, spion?


----------



## Spion (Jul 9, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> are you bringing doggy, spion?


hmmm, dunno yet. might do. Don't necessarily like looking after him while i'm incapable and don't really like leaving him at home either

having said that I may have a non-urb mate coming along too and he'll help me keep him in order


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2007)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> righty dokey Soj
> what time and where please?


Ah well, you're better off asking Shirl the finer details - or they might be here on this very thread somewhere.  If you find them, can you post them back up please?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's right, cos we won't be pissed by the time we finish picniccing (strokes chin)


Welll...I was thinking, if people need a lift to this river, I could put 3 in my car - not sure how accessible it is. So course I would then stay sober, at least for the afternoon


----------



## Spion (Jul 9, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Welll...I was thinking, if people need a lift to this river, I could put 3 in my car - not sure how accessible it is. So course I would then stay sober, at least for the afternoon


 I think the river is in the town, _so leave the car at Shirl's _


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 9, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Ah well, you're better off asking Shirl the finer details - or they might be here on this very thread somewhere.  If you find them, can you post them back up please?



you lazy


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 9, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> and TA will be there *sulks more*


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 9, 2007)

*quoted so that this is the first (last?) thing people read?!*




			
				tufty79 said:
			
		

> so! do we have a proper rollcall?
> can i make a list?
> 
> right... this is from what i could glean from the thread...
> ...



yayyy


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 9, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> I think the river is in the town, _so leave the car at Shirl's _


There's car parking at the crags but you have to pay for it. If we meet at the Blue Pig we can park there for free. We just might be forced to have a  drink in there first, what a shame


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2007)

right. i'm publictransporting.
where/how/why etc?


----------



## yardbird (Jul 10, 2007)

Piss/bum etc.
I was so up for this, but physical probs mean it's a no no  

(" Who is this? etc." ...... sorjourner will explain, no doubt )

Have a good time, eh?

*opens bottle, lights spliff*


----------



## Spion (Jul 11, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> Piss/bum etc.
> I was so up for this, but physical probs mean it's a no no
> 
> (" Who is this? etc." ...... sorjourner will explain, no doubt )
> ...


Damn! Would love to have met you too  (another bluesaholic here)


----------



## chio (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll probably not make this, I have to go to stupid London the weekend before so I'll be skint


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 13, 2007)

*



			
				chio said:
			
		


			I'll probably not make this, I have to go to stupid London the weekend before so I'll be skint 

Click to expand...

*
ahh bugger


----------



## northernhord (Jul 13, 2007)

Tiz unlikely I will be at this one


----------



## Spion (Jul 13, 2007)

northernhord said:
			
		

> Tiz unlikely I will be at this one


 Booo! That's 0/2, mr Hord. Where did you 'a' go, btw?


----------



## northernhord (Jul 13, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Booo! That's 0/2, mr Hord. Where did you 'a' go, btw?



The 'a' has gone away to Amsterdam leaving a poor little 'o' to fend for itself, will see you at Dorset bro, me and me gal are going


----------



## Spion (Jul 13, 2007)

northernhord said:
			
		

> The 'a' has gone away to Amsterdam leaving a poor little 'o' to fend for itself, will see you at Dorset bro, me and me gal are going


 Cool. I was gonna be cheeky and ask if your recent relative silence was down to gal type business  nice one, dude


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2007)

chio and northern - this really will not do you know


----------



## citygirl (Jul 13, 2007)

i know...we trailed all the way to manc to chio's...think the least he could do was keep the whole of july free


----------



## northernhord (Jul 13, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> chio and northern - this really will not do you know



I,m really busy at the mo Soj and I need all me dosh for Dorset


----------



## northernhord (Jul 13, 2007)

I,ll wait for the next meet up when your Mooses and Aqua's can make it.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 13, 2007)

northernhord said:
			
		

> I,ll wait for the next meet up when your Mooses and Aqua's can make it.


So me and soj aren't worth meeting then


----------



## northernhord (Jul 13, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> So me and soj aren't worth meeting then



I,ll see you at Dorset ya silly sausage


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 13, 2007)

northernhord said:
			
		

> I,ll see you at Dorset ya silly sausage



yeh, but me and soj are crying now  


will you be bringing some of your home made mead to make up for it


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> yeh, but me and soj are crying now


I'm not crying - I'll just biff him in the schnozzle when we finally do meet *does hard stare*


----------



## northernhord (Jul 13, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> yeh, but me and soj are crying now
> 
> 
> will you be bringing some of your home made mead to make up for it



see PM


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> i know...we trailed all the way to manc to chio's...think the least he could do was keep the whole of july free


Quite!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2007)

northernhord said:
			
		

> I,m really busy at the mo Soj and I need all me dosh for Dorset


Yeh yeh, any excuse


----------



## northernhord (Jul 13, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I'm not crying - I'll just biff him in the schnozzle when we finally do meet *does hard stare*



Oh yes, do that hard stare like in the pic you posted a few weeks ago, you look fit in that pic Miss


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2007)

northernhord said:
			
		

> Oh yes, do that hard stare like in the pic you posted a few weeks ago, you look fit in that pic Miss


Pfftt


----------



## citygirl (Jul 13, 2007)

tries to fob you off with second-rate compliments   


gerrim soj!


----------



## northernhord (Jul 13, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Pfftt



seriously though you do look good on that pic Soj


----------



## northernhord (Jul 13, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> tries to fob you off with second-rate compliments
> 
> 
> gerrim soj
> ...


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2007)

I'll add a 'meh'













I've forgotten what one does in response to a male compliment - other than 'do you have a sister?'


----------



## northernhord (Jul 13, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I'll add a 'meh'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could cross dress for you but I,m sure it wouldnt be the same


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2007)

northernhord said:
			
		

> I could cross dress for you but I,m sure it wouldnt be the same


You'd be right mate.  There's butch, and then there's 'bloke' - two _very _different things


----------



## northernhord (Jul 13, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> You'd be right mate.  There's butch, and then there's 'bloke' - two _very _different things



Your cool Mate


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 16, 2007)

Looking again at this thread it seems that we'll be pushed to muster 5 or 6 people. As the forcast is for rain, on top of a months worth of rain, the crags are going to be a bit grim  

Not sure I'm so keen on this now, anyone one else fancy postoning until better weather?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 17, 2007)

well me and fogbat would still definitely carry on regardless....
equally happy to postpone too (but can't g'tee the foggy attendance)


----------



## Spion (Jul 17, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Not sure I'm so keen on this now, anyone one else fancy postoning until better weather?


I thought we'd go to the pub instead. I was all for doing it.

So, who is sposed to be coming?

Me 
Tufty
Boha
Mrs Boha
Shirl
Soj
Fogbat
T Angel


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2007)

Hmmm

I still want to do it in theory...but am a lot skint, house is heaving up, and the driving there and back in the rain doesn't appeal

Oh, and if Shirl doesn't fancy it, it means I've got nowhere to crash!!


What does everyone else think?


----------



## Spion (Jul 17, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> What does everyone else think?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 17, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Oh, and if Shirl doesn't fancy it, it means I've got nowhere to crash!!



ms soj, i acquired an airbed this w/end ...


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

>


Just checking mate - I already know you're up for it  

Bit of a blow shirl!!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> ms soj, i acquired an airbed this w/end ...


Oh rly?

And where does one reside?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 17, 2007)

one resides in lovely lovely leeds, which is but a short ride on the iron pony from the bridge of hebden


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 17, 2007)

(oh, and a pop up tent, if you wanted to go all rock and roll and camp in the back garden. or if you wanted to pitch up in the back garden  )


----------



## Spion (Jul 17, 2007)

i have rooms a-plenty too. and harmonicas


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2007)

Hmmm...it might work.  Although it does add the price of an hour ont train to my dwindling supplies.  Errr....nah....I've done all me rock n roll (ie camping in torrential downpours) at glastonbury  

*waits to see what Shirl has to say for herself*


----------



## aqua (Jul 17, 2007)

is going to be all selfish and hopes for a date change*


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 17, 2007)

if we *do* change dates, then it will mean that me and fogbat will instead go to royston vasey, defeat the evil lesbians and have a proper caturday


----------



## Spion (Jul 17, 2007)

*is fed up*


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> *is fed up*


(((((spion)))))


Blame shirl, she started it!!   It would be nice not to have to drive for an hour and a half in torrential rain with a load of fuckwits treating each other as target practice though mate, have to say



Anyway, don't you have, like, 10 dates lined up?!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 17, 2007)

has this gone all tits up?/rained off/flounces/illness/excuses


----------



## baldrick (Jul 17, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> is going to be all selfish and hopes for a date change*



ditto


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> is going to be all selfish and hopes for a date change*


Aren't you busy til 2010 though mate?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry about the downer.
I just don't fancy another day in the sodding rain, it's getting me down The Crags are sodden so a picnic in there is out really unless we take masses of waterproof stuff to sit on ( reminiscent of Glasto  )
As a few have dropped out I thought we'd have more luck if we waited until there was at least a chance of a dry day. Also, extremely broke but that's nothing new. Except sitting in a pub all day and evening costs dosh.

I don't want to be the one to stop the fun though so I've not said a final "no" yet


----------



## Spion (Jul 17, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Anyway, don't you have, like, 10 dates lined up?!


 Yeah, and I put off the hottest one of all for this meet  

 

OK, ok, I give in. Let's postpone


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 17, 2007)

bah! at postponement
but wooooooo! at seeing bobblehat bobcat again in less than a week!
*prepares to chew his ears and tickle chin*


----------



## aqua (Jul 17, 2007)

we can do stuff! we have dates, just not till sept


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Sorry about the downer.
> I just don't fancy another day in the sodding rain, it's getting me down The Crags are sodden so a picnic in there is out really unless we take masses of waterproof stuff to sit on ( reminiscent of Glasto  )
> As a few have dropped out I thought we'd have more luck if we waited until there was at least a chance of a dry day. Also, extremely broke but that's nothing new. Except sitting in a pub all day and evening costs dosh.
> 
> I don't want to be the one to stop the fun though so I've not said a final "no" yet


Fair enough mate

And spion's took the initiative now anyhow  

My bank account will be very pleased at the postponement, and it does give everyone who couldn't make it this time another chance 

7 pages and fucking rain stops play eh?!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Yeah, and I put off the hottest one of all for this meet
> 
> 
> 
> OK, ok, I give in. Let's postpone


Put that hottie back on the tottie calendar mate 

And let's all wish vewwy hard for a beautiful indian summer


----------



## aqua (Jul 17, 2007)

At this point please may I make a bid for Saturday Sept 29th?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> At this point please may I make a bid for Saturday Sept 29th?


 

I think we may need a new poll


----------



## yardbird (Jul 17, 2007)

I might be able to make an indian summer  

And the forecast for Hebden Bridge is horrendous this weekend. I would have spent Saturday in the pub worrying about you all


----------



## Spion (Jul 17, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> At this point please may I make a bid for Saturday Sept 29th?


What about Xmas drinks instead?


----------



## aqua (Jul 17, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> What about Xmas drinks aswell?


yes thats also a good idea


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2007)

No I'm busy at xmas


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> I might be able to make an indian summer


Woohoo!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 18, 2007)

LATE NEWS FLASH

I just found out that this Saturday is the Hebden Bridge World Music festival, in the park!!!!
Never heard of it before but I think I remember a woman at Glasto saying something about food coming from as far away as Halifax  

I'm in London atm so no idea of ticket price or anything but it's bound to be cheap. 

Could possibly tempt me to picnic in the park


----------



## sojourner (Jul 18, 2007)

Shirl - a woman who changes her mind more than she does her knickers 



I'm still skint though, so still won't be coming


----------



## Spion (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh, FFS


----------



## baldrick (Jul 18, 2007)

lol@ this thread  

september is good for me.  won't it be a bit chilly at the end of the month though?  

still, can't be any worse than the weather we have now.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 18, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Shirl - a woman who changes her mind more than she does her knickers
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still skint though, so still won't be coming



It's not my fault I didn't know there was a festival on  
I'm not going on my own, I just thought it sounded less dismal than a picnic in the rain


----------



## aqua (Jul 18, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> lol@ this thread
> 
> september is good for me.  won't it be a bit chilly at the end of the month though?
> 
> still, can't be any worse than the weather we have now.


baldrick, wear a jumper 

29th is still good, so good in fact I've even pencilled you lot in my diary

woot


----------



## strange-fish (Jul 18, 2007)

*Music Festival*




			
				MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> It's not my fault I didn't know there was a festival on
> I'm not going on my own, I just thought it sounded less dismal than a picnic in the rain



It's free of course, this is Hebden after all......
www.theworldonyourdoorstep.org


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 18, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> baldrick, wear a jumper
> 
> 29th is still good, so good in fact I've even pencilled you lot in my diary
> 
> woot


29th of what?  

If that's September I'll be around


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 18, 2007)

I just found out I'm not able to come this weekend due to the fact I've won tickets to the Trowbridge Village Pump festival thru our local newspaper - lovely as Hebden Bridge is, the Village Pump wins because:

a) I can be there is 5 minutes instead of 4 hours
b) FREE tickets. Whoever turned down FREE tickets?

So i for one am glad this has been postponed!!


----------



## yardbird (Jul 18, 2007)

*pencils in 29th September*


----------



## sojourner (Jul 18, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> *pencils in 29th September*


----------



## aqua (Jul 18, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> 29th of what?
> 
> If that's September I'll be around


sorry love aye sept 

can we stay with you please?


----------



## moose (Jul 18, 2007)

Bag yourself the round bed for maximum confusion


----------



## yardbird (Jul 18, 2007)

* Googles ***** hotels in HB/Checks out Cropredy tent in garage/phones mates with camper vans/wonders whether to think of driving hardtop or convertible/
hires temp *

This urban place...... takes up your time dunnit?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 19, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> sorry love aye sept
> 
> can we stay with you please?



Yes chuck, 'course you can


----------



## sojourner (Jul 19, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Yes chuck, 'course you can


Can I?     Can bring own sleeping bag and airbed


----------



## sojourner (Jul 19, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> * Googles ***** hotels in HB/Checks out Cropredy tent in garage/phones mates with camper vans/wonders whether to think of driving hardtop or convertible/
> hires temp *
> 
> *This urban place...... takes up your time dunnit*?


Certainly does!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 19, 2007)

eeek!
should come with a health warning: 'urban75: will suck away your day and slowly steal your life....'


----------



## baldrick (Jul 19, 2007)

the 29th is happening then?  excellent  

is there room for a small one at yours shirl? have own bedding etc


----------



## sojourner (Jul 19, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> the 29th is happening then?  excellent
> 
> is there room for a small one at yours shirl? have own bedding etc


PYJAMA PARTY AT SHIRLS!!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 19, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> eeek!
> should come with a health warning: 'urban75: will suck away your day and slowly steal your life....'


And give you RSI


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 19, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> And give you RSI


then stop looking at the nekkid thread 

29th of the 9th is good with me


----------



## sojourner (Jul 19, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> then stop looking at the nekkid thread
> 
> 29th of the 9th is good with me


Ewww I don't look at the nekkid thread!  Far too many blerks on there (ok I had a peek, ONCE), and if I want nekkid women there's always the marrieds on gaydar


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 19, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> PYJAMA PARTY AT SHIRLS!!




Sounds like fun but as you suggested it then you and baldrick must wear 'baby doll' pyjamas.   Infact anyone staying, even Bees must wear them


----------



## sojourner (Jul 19, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun but as you suggested it then you and baldrick must wear 'baby doll' pyjamas.   Infact anyone staying, even Bees must wear them


  


I'm not coming then *sulks*


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 19, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> even Bees must wear them


After enough beers I'll do pretty much anything


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 19, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I'm not coming then *sulks*



Stop sulking, miserypants  

You can wear wynciette (sp) ones if it'll make you feel better


----------



## sojourner (Jul 19, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Stop sulking, miserypants
> 
> You can wear wynciette (sp) ones if it'll make you feel better


Brushed cotton or the deals off

 


Mind, if the weather's like this, it'll be vest n boxer shorts and my hairy legs all round!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 19, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Brushed cotton or the deals off
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  all round what?   


<blushes>


----------



## sojourner (Jul 19, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> all round what?
> 
> 
> <blushes>


Gosh 



 









I should be so lucky, luckyluckylucky


----------



## aqua (Jul 19, 2007)

can you two get a room


----------



## sojourner (Jul 19, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> can you two get a room


Now *there's* an idea

*whistles*


Come on Shirl, you've pulled


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 19, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Now *there's* an idea
> 
> *whistles*
> 
> ...




mmm......... these shoes are comfy


----------



## citygirl (Jul 20, 2007)

might still check out this 'ere music festival....kid free! lol


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 21, 2007)

It's currently pissing down in Hebden and has been for most of the day. I reckon we did the right thing in postponing


----------



## Tacita (Jul 21, 2007)

Just got back from the muddy field that is calder holmes park. Small child pushed my chair round to etch the word 'rain' in the grass and we abandoned before getting bogged down. Such a shame. Could've been good.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> It's currently pissing down in Hebden and has been for most of the day. I reckon we did the right thing in postponing


 

Here's hoping double for a mellow September then 

It was bouncing down all day round here too - stopped now and it's just grey with the sunshine trying to break through


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2007)

Tacita said:
			
		

> Just got back from the muddy field that is calder holmes park. Small child pushed my chair round to etch the word 'rain' in the grass and we abandoned before getting bogged down. Such a shame. Could've been good.


Is that where the music thing was on?


----------



## yardbird (Aug 7, 2007)

Bump.
Just wondering, is you guys still sort of sorting a meet this year?

Just wondering like.....









do not post when stoned


----------



## sojourner (Aug 8, 2007)

Yep yardy

Far as I know it's still on for 29th Sept

Shall we start a list?

sojourner


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Aug 8, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Yep yardy
> 
> Far as I know it's still on for 29th Sept
> 
> ...



sojourner
MsShirlLaverne


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Aug 8, 2007)

'appen we need a new thread as well, what d'you reckon?


----------

